# wny sub needed



## MattyB32 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey if anyone is interested I am looking for some help. It involves some walks and salting. Let me know! Mostly south of buffalo


----------



## Mrplow247 (Dec 3, 2010)

If you need any help. Feel free to call me 716 725 2392...I relpied in my original thread. Thanks in advance...rob


----------

